# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Jack Nicholson

## MI CORAZON

Kam  ç'kam foto te tij, po i ve ketu, se e meriton nje teme me vete .  :buzeqeshje: 

Xheku me Vladimir Putin ( gjithashtu i preferuari im ) ne qershor 2001, Moske.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ne kete film besoj e kam pare per here te pare...Ky ishte roli , qe me beri te dashurohem me te... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Ne kete film besoj e kam pare per here te pare...Ky ishte roli , qe me beri te dashurohem me te...*



Eh dashuria dashuria...si *10,000* vjet me pare, prape njelloj ka mbetur.
Po c'ben moj Corason c'ben!

--se leshoj me ket shprehje une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa te bukur e ka te qeshuren !!!

Ne kete foton ketu , me  duket e ka marre vesh qe eshte bere " kryetemë " .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Pershendetje nismetares se temes.
Per ne njerzit e artit eshte nder dhe kenaqsi te shkruajme qofte edhe dy fjale per nje nga legjendat e kinematografise boterore,Jack Nicholson.
Fituesi i tre cmimeve OSCAR,do ngelet perjetye nje pjese e historise se artitvte bukur kinematografik.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *
> PER NE NJEREZIT E ARTIT eshte nder dhe kenaqsi te shkruajme qofte edhe dy fjale per nje nga legjendat e kinematografise boterore,Jack Nicholson.
> *



lolol..........Ah...ç'je një ti !!!

----------


## Fringo

Nga filmi Chinatown
Film fantastik fare

----------


## Fringo

Ja dhe Xheku kur ishte i vogel
DUket ai qe ka qen pimp qe ne rinine e hereshme

----------


## Fringo

Dua te dal dhe une ne fotografi, ose perndryshe do qaj
O mami, he te lutem me ler te dal dhe une ne fotografi, se nuke duroj dot kur nxjerrin te tjert por jo mua
boo-hooo

Camera hog!!!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kane qene diku ne nje teme tjeter, po i permbledh ketu...e me thoni  cila fraze ju pelqen me shume... :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jackn.html

----------


## MI CORAZON

_ Duhej ne fakt qe ne fillim nje bio e tij..._ 

NAME: Jack Nicholson
TO THE REGISTRY OFFICE: John Joseph Nicholson
BIRTH DATE: 22/04/1937 
_[COLOR= blue] ...ne nje dite me FOREVRIN  [/COLOR]_ 
SIGN ZODIACALE: Taurus
BIRTH PLACE: Neptune, New Jersey, United States
PROFESSION: Actor, Scripteriter, Producer, Director.



ACTOR: 
(2003) Shock therapy - Dr. Buddy Rydell 
(2002) On purpose of Schmidt - Warren Schmidt 
(The 2000) Promise - Detective Jerry Black 
(2000) Velocity 
(1997) Something is changed - Melvin Udall 
(1997) Blood & Wine - Alex Gates 
(1996) Mars Attacks! - James President Gives Them 
(1997) Conflicts of the heart - Garrett Breedlove 
(1995) Three days for the truth - Freddy Gale 
(1994) Wolf - the wild animal is outside - Will Randall 
(1992) Hoffa: mafia saint or? - James R. ' Jimmy' Hoffa 
(1992) Code of honor - Colonel Nathan R. Jessup 
(1992) the Gatta and the vixen - Harry Bliss 
(1990) the Great deceit - Jake Gittes/Narratore 
(1989) Batman - The Joker/Jack Napier 
(1987) Within the news - Bill Rorich 
(1987) Ironweed - Francis Phelan 
(1987) the Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne 
(1986) Transactions of heart - Mark 
(1985) the Honor of the Prizzi - Charley Partanna 
(1983) Want of tenderness - Garrett Breedlove 
(1982) Frontier - Charlie Smith 
(1981) Notre Checkerses de the Croisette 
(1981) Reds - Eugene O' Neill 
(1981) postino the sound always two times - Frank Chambers 
(1980) Shining - Jack Torrance 
(1978) Towards the south - Henry Moon 
(1976) the Last fires - Brimmer 
(1976) Missouri - Tom Logan 
(1975) Someone flew on the nest of cuculo - the Randle Patrick McMurphy 
(1975) Two men and one dowry - Oscar Sullivan 
(1975) Tommy - Specialist Neurologist 
(1975) Profession: reporter - David Locke 
(1974) Chinatown - J. J. (Jake) Gittes 
(1973) the last corvè - Billy Budduskey 
(1972) The King of Marvin Gardens - David Staebler 
(1971) sexual Acquaintance - Jonathan Fuerst 
(1971) a calm Place - Mitch 
(1970) The Rebel Rousers - Rebel 
(1970) Five easy pieces - Heroic Robert Dupea 
(1970) the friend of the five and average - Tad Pringle 
(1969) Easy Rider - George Hanson 
(1968) lost Dreams - If same 
(1968) Psych-Out - Stoney 
(1967) Angels of hell on the wheels - "the poet" 
(1967) The Shooting - Billy Spear 
(1967) the Slaughter of the day of Saint Valentino - Gino, Hit Man 
(1965) the blue hills - Wes 
(1964) Back Door to Hell - Burnett 
(1964) One ship all matta - Dolan 
(1964) Flight to Fury - Jay Wickham 
(1963) the Wizards of the terror - Rexford Bedlo 
(1963) the Vergine of wax - Lieutenant Andre Duvalier 
(1961) The Broken Land - Will Brocious 
(1960) the Small store of the horrors - Wilbur Force 
(1960) The Wild Ride - Johnny Varron 
(1960) Alive with anger - Weary Reilly 
(1960) Too Soon to Love - Buddy 
(1958) The Cry Baby Killer - Jimmy Wallace 

SCRIPTERITER: 
(1971) Yellow 33
(1968) lost Dreams
(1967) the fire Snake
(1965) the blue Hills
(1964) Flight to Fury
(1963) Thunder Island

PRODUCER: 
(1971) Yellow 33
(1968) lost Dreams
(1967) The Shooting
(1965) the blue Hills

DIRECTOR: 
(1990) the great deceit
(1978) Towards the south
(1971) Yellow 33
(1963) the vergine of wax

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per Jackun :
Corazono, ky Jacku mua, pavaresisht se eshte aktor i madh dhe rob i zgjut, me ngjall antipati se me duket sikur ka ate dirty ol'bastard look. Po ta nis me mp ket se po ta shkruj ke tema kam hall se nevrikosesh -  D & G Feminine

----------


## D&G Feminine

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per çfare s'te pelqente Jack-u ty  D & G Feminine? 

Siç the edhe me pare aktor i madh po, i zgjut po, me pàre po, " dirty ol'bastard look " po. Shkurt muhabeti mashkull ideal .  :shkelje syri: 


Me poshte me Jessica Lange.

----------


## MI CORAZON

* John Joseph "Jack" Nicholson  is a highly successful American actor best known for portraying antagonistic, cynical, neurotic and aggressive characters.  *

----------


## MI CORAZON

_ Nicholson's irascible charm, so evident beneath his characterizations, makes him fascinating to watch in any film he's in. That same charm undoubtedly translates into success with the fairer sex. 

And sure enough although 5'9" and balding for over 30 years -- Nicholson still has no trouble finding the ladies. Recent squeezes, like actresses Rebecca Broussard and Lara Flynn Boyle, tend to have ages that equal Nicholson's only in combination. Although an early marriage failed, Nicholson's 17-year relationship with Anjelica Huston shows that he's not averse to less official commitments. _

----------


## D&G Feminine

ncuq ncuq s'ma mbush mendjen

e di ke dua une: Olivier Martinez ke Unfaithful, ai eshte charming kinda dirty po jo si ky

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ketu qenke feminine? Ç'qejf keni te beheni te padukshem?!
Dilni o popull ne fushe te mejdanit, ta marrim vesh qe s'jemi vetem.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga D&G Feminine_ 
> *
> 
> e di ke dua une: Olivier Martinez ke Unfaithful, ai eshte charming kinda dirty po jo si ky*


Ç'shkon tek Martinez , kur ke Keanu Reeves , qe per mendimin tim eshte i mire shume...shume !

----------

